# Chicken Supplements of Meds



## gunlocators (Feb 18, 2016)

Is there any thing I need to be supplementing my chicks with as far a preventative meds or supplemtents for my egg layers


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. Some people put chicks on medicated feed to help prevent coccidiosis. Others have Corid at home in case a chick looks sick. Cocci would be the 1st best guess at illness. Just feed chicks chick feed and no treats. If you want to give them something special, mix chick feed and some water and make a mush. I used to do that every day.

For chickens, layer feed is fine. If you think they need vitamins and electrolytes, poultry or feed stores sell these packets of it. Because the packet is for 50 gallons, you will only need a pinch for every gallon. It might be good when they are molting, its real hot out, or they all start laying. They need to be wormed every few months (Dawg can fill you in on that), and powdered with Sevin or poultry dust every other month or so for lice and mites. 

We also collectively can give advice (non professional) for things that may come up . But in general, medicated feed or not I would be sure to have Corid at home because it can kill them pretty quick (quicker than the mail).


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I feed chicks Nutrena medicated chick starter and provide clean fresh water, nothing more. At 6 weeks old I worm them IF I've had them on soil.
Then they get a repeat worming in 10 days, then monthly thereafter. For chicks/pullets I mix Probios in their water after worming, buttermilk and boiled white rice for adults. During hot summers, it's Probios for adults. Adults are fed Nutrena layer crumbles. 
During molt I had been feeding them gamebird feed, but will be switching to Nutrena feather fixer later this year.
I quickly inspect each bird monthly when I worm them. I check for external parasites, poopy butt...anything out of the ordinary, then release them. Time wise, I spend no more than a minute or two on each bird, including worming.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Dawg,you need to love on your chickens more!Chickens need more than a minute or two of attention every month.Shame on you!BTW,I tried Nutrena Feather Fixer one year and it gave my chickens diarrhea,I didn't like that and threw it out to the fish in the pond.I guess it did make their vent area inhospitable to parasites but they all had poopy butts from it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Dawg,you need to love on your chickens more!Chickens need more than a minute or two of attention every month.Shame on you!BTW,I tried Nutrena Feather Fixer one year and it gave my chickens diarrhea,I didn't like that and threw it out to the fish in the pond.I guess it did make their vent area inhospitable to parasites but they all had poopy butts from it.


Dawg prefers that no one knows that he spends at least 1/2 day every day with his chickens. One night his wife just threw his pillow and blanket out because I guess she got tired of competing with them (LOL)

I love feather fixer. However, none of the feed stores here say it's a fast mover and the bags get old. So I switched over to flock feeder which is 18%. Dawg literally sits out with his chickens every day. But shhhhh it's a secret.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Dawg prefers that no one knows that he spends at least 1/2 day every day with his chickens. One night his wife just threw his pillow and blanket out because I guess she got tired of competing with them (LOL)
> 
> I love feather fixer. However, none of the feed stores here say it's a fast mover and the bags get old. So I switched over to flock feeder which is 18%. Dawg literally sits out with his chickens every day. But shhhhh it's a secret.


LOL, you're right Karen and my wife can attest to it! I have a fan inside the hen house, internet to watch college football with the chickens during football season. We have one heck of a party; I eat hot wings while they snack on dried meal worms. Hahahaha!
(BR's are party birds!)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> LOL, you're right Karen and my wife can attest to it! I have a fan inside the hen house, internet to watch college football with the chickens during football season. We have one heck of a party; I eat hot wings while they snack on dried meal worms. Hahahaha!
> (BR's are party birds!)


are YOU pULLING MY LEG????


----------

